

The Climate Models are in Fortran - thras
http://www.2blowhards.com/archives/2009/07/climate_models.html

======
yannis
PAUSE GOTO <http://j3-fortran.org/>

It is my premise that every CS course should re-introduce Fortran!

It is the oldest surviving computer language. Shouldn't evolutionary forces
have wiped it out by now? Fortran and Cobol made America a place of successful
big Science and Cobol made it great in Finance.

Compare this with to-day's computer languages used for trading on the Stock
Exchange, not only they messed trading but they also messed the World's
Economic flora and fauna!

~~~
mahmud
Fortran persists because its first compiler has been so influential in
compiler optimization research, the language has pretty much first-dips on any
new performance improvements, and things that need to be fast are written in
Fortran because of that.

The power of convention, it boggles the mind.

